# Tauschthread [S/V/T]



## GameZocker92 (8. Juli 2009)

noch zu haben ist:

- Fallout 3

- Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic 2 (Englisch)

- Starcrwaft + Broodwar

- Halo 1

- Eragon

- Der Herr der Ringe Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 2

- Der Herr der Ringe Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 Der Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs

- Dead Space

- Need for Speed Undercover

- Crysis Warhead

- Evtl. Warhammer 40k Dawn of War + Dark Crusade + Soulstorm



So suchen tu ich immer noch:

- Battleforge

- Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood

- GTA 4 

edit: 
Falls ihr einen der oben genannten Titel kaufen wollt, macht mir ein Angebot.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juli 2009)

thread (auf wunsch) bereinigt.


----------



## GameZocker92 (25. Juli 2009)

Push

MfG


----------



## chr15714n (26. Juli 2009)

was willst du für warhead haben? gruß


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (26. Juli 2009)

was willst du den für Dead Space haben ?


----------



## GameZocker92 (26. Juli 2009)

chr15714n am 26.07.2009 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> was willst du für warhead haben? gruß



Also für Warhead 20€ und Dead Space auch 20€ alles inkl. Versand.

MfG


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (26. Juli 2009)

GameZocker92 am 26.07.2009 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> chr15714n am 26.07.2009 18:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ne 20 ist zu teuer das muss ich ja für ein neues zahlen 15 € inkl Versand würde ich zahlen mehr nicht


----------



## GameZocker92 (26. Juli 2009)

Gabbagadnalf am 26.07.2009 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> GameZocker92 am 26.07.2009 18:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo kostet ein neues bitte 20€ oO

Bei jedem Preisvergleich steht bei mir 25€ + Versand drin. 
Treffen wir uns in der mitte bei 17.50 inkl Versand.

MfG


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (26. Juli 2009)

GameZocker92 am 26.07.2009 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 26.07.2009 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich überlege mir das nochmal sage dir morgen bescheid


----------



## chr15714n (27. Juli 2009)

15 incl für warhead,

gruß


----------



## GameZocker92 (28. Juli 2009)

chr15714n am 27.07.2009 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> 15 incl für warhead,
> 
> gruß



Also Amazon 18€ + Versand. 

Dann hätte ich hier schon gerne 15€ + Versand^^

MfG


----------



## kiaro (29. Juli 2009)

GameZocker92 am 08.07.2009 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> noch zu haben ist:
> 
> - Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic 2 (Englisch)



Guck mal bitte in meinen Tauschthread


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (30. Juli 2009)

Hi, GTA4 hätt ich im Angebot. Hast du KotoR 1 auch ?
Hab Interesse an einigen deiner games


----------



## GameZocker92 (3. August 2009)

So neue Liste:

Verkaufen/Tauschen:

- Tomb Raider Legend

- Colin Mcrae Dirt

- Der Herr der Ringe Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 + Der Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs

- Starcraft + Broodwar

- Diablo

- Warcraft 2 Battle.net Edition

- Die Siedler 4 (nur Spiel)

- Star Wars die Rache der Sith (DVD) 

- Need for Speed Undercover

- Dead Space

- Eragon (PC-Spiel)

- Star Wars Republic Commando

- Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic (Polnische Verpackung + Anleitung. Spiel auf Englisch)

- Crysis Warhead

- Far Cry 2 Collectorsedition ohne Spiel ( T-Shirt, Artbook "The Art of Farcry2", Farcry 2 Making of CD, Farcry 2 Poster auf Rückseite Karte der Spielwelt, Holzbox)

Angebote bitte von euch ^^

Suchen tu ich:

- Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood

- Prototype

- Divinity 2 - Ego Draconis (wenns geht Collectors Edition ^^ ) 

So das wars von meiner Seite.

MfG

edit: Wenn was dabei ist was ihr wollt ich aber nicht suche probierts trozdem. Schreibt auf was ihr loswerden wollt und schreibt mich an. Vielleicht entwickel ich ja interesse.

MfG


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (7. August 2009)

Hab mit Ihm Fallout und Halo gegen GTA4 getauscht


----------

